# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Who's rearing pheasants

## upnorth uplander

Thanx to Te Ferrarri we have our first lot of 25 pheasant chicks in the brooder, hope to do another lot before xmas and hopefully 1 lot in the New year.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like you are  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Thanx to Te Ferrarri we have our first lot of 25 pheasant chicks in the brooder, hope to do another lot before xmas and hopefully 1 lot in the New year.


Way to go.

----------


## Petros_mk

progress photos to hype up the forum members....

----------


## Toby

Awesome!!!

----------


## Gibo

> Awesome!!!


They are expecting big things from you mate! Even boosting the population before you get there

----------


## Happy

I have a contact who has some awesome birds if anyone needs to buy some.

Cheers. Happy

----------


## Splash

I am by default, since we got rid of the rats etc we have loads of little pheasant, brown and Cali quail chicks running round the park at the moment, neat little guys.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Sorry for sideways pic, they never come out the rite way up wen using my phone

----------


## upnorth uplander

> I am by default, since we got rid of the rats etc we have loads of little pheasant, brown and Cali quail chicks running round the park at the moment, neat little guys.


I was at the lookout on the weekend and had 6 cock birds calling from different parts of the park

----------


## Tarrbaby

great photo with some awesome looking chicks

----------


## Petros_mk

> I was at the lookout on the weekend and had 6 cock birds calling from different parts of the park


one being you???

----------


## teFerrarri

Have 100 odd in the brooders doing well, eggs in the incubator due to hatch early december.  Saw a young hen in the garden this afternoon with a wild brood of at least 5 so hopefully a few more of the young hens we released here will also have chicks provided the neighbours cats dont find them first.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Have 100 odd in the brooders doing well, eggs in the incubator due to hatch early december.  Saw a young hen in the garden this afternoon with a wild brood of at least 5 so hopefully a few more of the young hens we released here will also have chicks provided the neighbours cats dont find them first.


I know a sure fire way of stopping the neighbours cat getting them. I have been rearing pheasants for quite a few years and have used my method on numerous cats.

----------


## Petros_mk

> I know a sure fire way of stopping the neighbours cat getting them. I have been rearing pheasants for quite a few years and have used my method on numerous cats.


a nicely silenced .22 ?

----------


## teFerrarri

there have been a few unexplained missing moggies......were not far from the town boundary and get dumped cats too poor sods. Neighbour insists on having shed cats which reproduce at will....till they encroach here anyway

----------


## Bill999

a live capture trap is the best iv found, works when you are sleeping nice bit of fish or cat biscuits in there and bobs you uncle.

then a lead pill, 

I make an active attempt to not catch the nabours cats by not trapping the boundry near the houses but we live in an area known for dumping of cats by "locals".
243 also works well for the daytime ones
they catch on quick so they become quite challenging targets

----------


## teFerrarri

I dont target the well cared for friendly neighbourhood cat but the mob of rampantly breeding ferals next door get a swift kind farewell often the best level of care they have had their whole existence.

----------


## Snuffit

400 little fluffy bundles of joy. (photo courtesy Craig Carey).

----------


## upnorth uplander

Awsome Snuffit, we are a few years away from doing that many

----------


## 7mmwsm

> a nicely silenced .22 ?


If thats all I can get my hands on. Otherwise anything from 22 to 30 cal. works. Probably my favourite is a 12 gauge and BBs.

----------


## Petros_mk

> If thats all I can get my hands on. Otherwise anything from 22 to 30 cal. works. Probably my favourite is a 12 gauge and BBs.


atta boy

----------


## upnorth uplander

Had to whack together another brooder and move a few birds that were getting picked on.

----------


## Gibo

@Pointer had to take drastic action to avoid being a home wrecker to a hen in Minginui in the weekend.
From his actions i would say i would have been happily stoved into a bank as passenger than him hitting the chicks! " the future" he exclaimed once all were accounted for  :Grin:

----------


## upnorth uplander

*Gibo*, do you shoot gamebirds

----------


## Gibo

> *Gibo*, do you shoot gamebirds


Not yet  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> @Pointer had to take drastic action to avoid being a home wrecker to a hen in Minginui in the weekend.
> From his actions i would say i would have been happily stoved into a bank as passenger than him hitting the chicks! " the future" he exclaimed once all were accounted for


Funny how we will swerve to hit a rabbit, but risk passengers life and limbs for a hen and a few poults!

----------


## Rushy

> Not yet


Me neither Gibo. I reckon we should give it a larrup.

----------


## Gibo

> Me neither Gibo. I reckon we should give it a larrup.


Me too! Cant be that hard can it? Hardest part would be trying to make sense out of these dog/bird people  :Psmiley:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Me too! Cant be that hard can it? Hardest part would be trying to make sense out of these dog/bird people


You never will

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Me neither Gibo. I reckon we should give it a larrup.


Theres room up north for opening *Rushy*.

----------


## Gibo

> Theres room up north for opening *Rushy*.


Dooooo itttt!!! Im gonna  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Me too! Cant be that hard can it? Hardest part would be *trying to make sense out of these dog/bird people*


You need to become one to understand one I guess...

----------


## Gibo

> You need to become one to understand one I guess...


Fair call!! That would be the second step for sure. Do I want to be one is the first  :Grin: 
I will give it a go and see how it pans out

----------


## teFerrarri

those of us who dont wear tweed are easy enough to understand

----------


## Gibo

> those of us who dont wear tweed are easy enough to understand


I get that, I thought Pointer was reasonablly abnormal.......so thats got to mean reasonable normal as well?

----------


## Petros_mk

> I thought Pointer was reasonably abnormal.......


Nope... I think you got this one right...

----------


## upnorth uplander

*pointer* is all f..... up but hes still a GC

----------


## upnorth uplander

> You need to become one to understand one I guess...


and youre still trying ay bro, a few more seasons and we mite be able to call you a gamebird shooter too.

----------


## Barefoot

> Theres room up north for opening *Rushy*.


UU we can put them to work to built the maimai on the Northern side of the lake  :Wink: 
Actually we have been thinking of leaving the boat up there so maybe built a cover for that instead, well for this year anyway?

----------


## Gibo

> *pointer* is all f..... up but hes still a GC


+1 Have to agree with both points  :Wink:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> UU we can put them to work to built the maimai on the Northern side of the lake 
> Actually we have been thinking of leaving the boat up there so maybe built a cover for that, well for this year anyway?


looks like we need a weekend in Auckland to build a couple of maimais, all that is needed is a 1.2 x 2.4 open top blind. we shot 4 out of ours this year. build them here and then trailer them up

----------


## Gibo

> we shot 4 out of ours this year


Is that all....seems a long way to go for four  :Wink:   :Psmiley:

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Is that all....seems a long way to go for four


fitting in already, just be gentle with Pete, hes a bit fragile

----------


## Barefoot

George is propped up in the other side of the house after his Bypass surgery so we won't be travelling far for long till the new year.
I will need to do a flying visit to check on the shed in about 2 weeks. Maybe a recce at same time?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> George is propped up in the other side of the house after his Bypass surgery so we won't be travelling far for long till the new year.
> I will need to do a flying visit to check on the shed in about 2 weeks. Maybe a recce at same time?


whos George???

----------


## Barefoot

Father in law

----------


## Petros_mk

> and youre still trying ay bro, a few more seasons and we mite be able to call you a game-bird shooter too.


Trying to understand? fuck no... I gave up long ago, just going with the flow at this stage...
It seems I am confusing as f**k for you and the "GC" above... you can't understand most of the sh-t that i say....

----------


## Gibo

> "GC" above.....


Ha Ha what would he say about you calling him that? Blasphemy!!!

----------


## Petros_mk

He'd call me "Homo", probably... he gets a bit emotional recently...
I need to watch what I'm saying...

----------


## upnorth uplander

dont pick on *pointer*, hes pretty soft

----------


## Rushy

> dont pick on *pointer*, hes pretty soft


Not from what I saw last weekend.  He bashed up a tree with his truck.

----------


## Toby

> you can't understand most of the sh-t that i say....


Thats why you need to come up. Teach everyone uzbeki

----------


## Pointer

> He'd call me "Homo", probably... he gets a bit emotional recently...
> I need to watch what I'm saying...


Homo

----------


## time out

Pretty sure I am breeding pheasants  but I still havent seen any  wish they would hurry up 
I wander round my 30 acre patch and flush cock birds all day long but the hens have certainly gone to ground  pretty sure I heard a couple calling their chicks yesterday so they are out there somewhere 
I checked my 20 rat bait stations on Saturday  six blocks in each station but not one single block of bait was gone  perfect timing as the ground nesting birds (pheasant, quail and kingfisher are nesting now)
The quail are all marching round in pairs  so they are up to something  wish they would hurry up 
I have got a couple of cats in the last few weeks  a huge black bastard yesterday with golf balls between his legs  I reckon one of them is worth ten rats  the only problem with the holiday period coming is our lifestyle patch is on a highway and not far from a parking area that is not far from a beach resort  hard to believe but some holiday makers take their cat on holiday and leave it at the parking area down on the highway  but the cats seem to like Chef cat food when they get to my cage 
I like the look of the chicks in the brooders  I was going to purchase some but managed to get the natural process going well by killing predators 
Good luck with your breeding programs guys  fantastic that people are putting that sort of investment into the hunting environment

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Pretty sure I am breeding pheasants – but I still haven’t seen any – wish they would hurry up 
> I wander round my 30 acre patch and flush cock birds all day long but the hens have certainly gone to ground – pretty sure I heard a couple calling their chicks yesterday so they are out there somewhere 
> I checked my 20 rat bait stations on Saturday – six blocks in each station but not one single block of bait was gone – perfect timing as the ground nesting birds (pheasant, quail and kingfisher are nesting now)
> The quail are all marching round in pairs – so they are up to something – wish they would hurry up 
> I have got a couple of cats in the last few weeks – a huge black bastard yesterday with golf balls between his legs – I reckon one of them is worth ten rats – the only problem with the holiday period coming is our lifestyle patch is on a highway and not far from a parking area that is not far from a beach resort – hard to believe but some holiday makers take their cat on holiday and leave it at the parking area down on the highway – but the cats seem to like Chef cat food when they get to my cage 
> I like the look of the chicks in the brooders – I was going to purchase some but managed to get the natural process going well by killing predators 
> Good luck with your breeding programs guys – fantastic that people are putting that sort of investment into the hunting environment


I heard a rumour that if you mix a few Disprin tablets with your Chef pet food you wont need a cage.

----------


## Barefoot

You need to mix something in that stops them from regurgitating, otherwise it doesn't work

----------


## Toby

There is this stuff that works wonders on cats, forgot the name off hand but can remember its about 40gr and made of lead  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty sure I am breeding pheasants  but I still havent seen any  wish they would hurry up 
> I wander round my 30 acre patch and flush cock birds all day long but the hens have certainly gone to ground  pretty sure I heard a couple calling their chicks yesterday so they are out there somewhere 
> I checked my 20 rat bait stations on Saturday  six blocks in each station but not one single block of bait was gone  perfect timing as the ground nesting birds (pheasant, quail and kingfisher are nesting now)
> The quail are all marching round in pairs  so they are up to something  wish they would hurry up 
> I have got a couple of cats in the last few weeks  a huge black bastard yesterday with golf balls between his legs  I reckon one of them is worth ten rats  the only problem with the holiday period coming is our lifestyle patch is on a highway and not far from a parking area that is not far from a beach resort  hard to believe but some holiday makers take their cat on holiday and leave it at the parking area down on the highway  but the cats seem to like Chef cat food when they get to my cage 
> I like the look of the chicks in the brooders  I was going to purchase some but managed to get the natural process going well by killing predators 
> Good luck with your breeding programs guys  fantastic that people are putting that sort of investment into the hunting environment


Kingfishers nest on the ground? Out of it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## 7mmwsm

> There is this stuff that works wonders on cats, forgot the name off hand but can remember its about 40gr and made of lead


Whats got 101 balls and F..ks cats?

One and a half onces of BB's

----------


## striker

Antifreeze, just be a lazy bastard and after you clean out your radiator leave it lying around in a container

----------


## time out

Pretty sure all the ones round my lifestyle patch do Gibo  but some may nest off the ground 
I was at a neighbours place at home here in Te Puna on Sunday   he has a low cut face bank beside his driveway  riddled with holes and a pair of very watchful birds keeping an eye on me 20m away 
I have an old rotten rock quarry on our patch  the banks are riddled with maybe 50 years of nesters  all my cut faces on farm tracks and our access road are riddled with holes 
Lovely to walk past the holes when the chicks are hungry  they are screaming for Mum and Dad to come back  - just think how easy it would be for a predator to visit them down their hole 

The small hole in the middle has recently been drilled  you can see the fresh dirt in line with his feet 


This hole shows Mum and Dads track marks  in and out all day long 


This big hole is one that has been exposed with slip or a machine cut  shows how big the hole is inside  maybe 200mm dia 


I have three bait stations within 100m of most of the Kingfisher nesting activity  I love Kotare and hate rats

----------


## Gibo

> Pretty sure all the ones round my lifestyle patch do Gibo – but some may nest off the ground 
> I was at a neighbours place at home here in Te Puna on Sunday  – he has a low cut face bank beside his driveway – riddled with holes and a pair of very watchful birds keeping an eye on me 20m away 
> I have an old rotten rock quarry on our patch – the banks are riddled with maybe 50 years of nesters – all my cut faces on farm tracks and our access road are riddled with holes 
> Lovely to walk past the holes when the chicks are hungry – they are screaming for Mum and Dad to come back  - just think how easy it would be for a predator to visit them down their hole 
> 
> The small hole in the middle has recently been drilled – you can see the fresh dirt in line with his feet 
> 
> 
> This hole shows Mum and Dad’s track marks – in and out all day long 
> ...


Cool man! Learn something everday!  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

I have one nesting around here at the mo. The little fucker starts up around 5am outside our bedroom window. Perfectly timed, 'beep, beep, beep". Bad things happen to early birds outside bedroom windows....

----------


## Gibo

> I have one nesting around here at the mo. The little fucker starts up around 5am outside our bedroom window. Perfectly timed, 'beep, beep, beep". Bad things happen to early birds outside bedroom windows....


Easy tiger! Its just a little birdie. You still on for crate day? Its a goer

----------


## Pointer

You can  take the rowdy prick home with you if you like? Affirmative for crate day

----------


## Gibo

> You can  take the rowdy prick home with you if you like? Affirmative for crate day


Bring him with ya, give him a hang over to remember, may shut him up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Antifreeze, just be a lazy bastard and after you clean out your radiator leave it lying around in a container


probably dumb question. but what is it suppose to do?
if you got cats lurking around your, catch them spray their butt with petrol and let them run on a asphalt road...They'll grind their butt hole to hell all day long...  

For the record, I've never done it..... :Pacman:  :Psmiley:   It is something that was always recommended by the older wise men....

----------


## striker

antifreeze smokes cats and dogs like crazy. they like the sweet smell of it, and its worse than rat poison Im told

----------


## teFerrarri

Left a pen open after we had put clean sand into it for birds to go out tomorrow.  Went out to put up feeders and waterers  ready for the move early tomorrow while its cool to find one of the young hens we released in there with a brood of about 10 days old

----------


## EeeBees

> Me too! Cant be that hard can it? Hardest part would be trying to make sense out of these dog/bird people


When you have a fine bird god working the rough afore you, Gibo, you will make sense of the impossibly insensible :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

A pair of kingfishers succeeded in rearing a chick; he lives just nearby, watching him getting worms is hilarious...he is gorgeous...

----------

